# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 1000-guess the day-LAST DAY



## Mike1950

9/21-12:30PM Here is the deal- If you are a turner- a LFRB of turner wood or a flat head a Large game box of misc wood. All you have to do is guess the hour and day that we hit 1000 members. Now just so we have no hanky panky at the last moment you have till 930 members( count today is 899) to guess the day and hour. Just post here and make day and hour first part of post. Now no one has a thing to do with this but me so if it is a cluster^%[email protected]$ :fit::fit::fit: you know who to blame...... My guess which does not count is at front of post in format I would like Why am I doing this- cause I have an auction box I did not auction and it is in my way..... Won't be here tomorrow but I sure hope for a bunch of guesses by sunday.:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## TimR

*RE: 1000-guess the day*



Mike1950 said:


> 9/21-12:30PM Here is the deal- If you are a turner- a LFRB of turner wood or a flat head a Large game box of misc wood. All you have to do is guess the hour and day that we hit 1000 members. Now just so we have no hanky panky at the last moment you have till 930 members( count today is 899) to guess the day and hour. Just post here and make day and hour first part of post. Now no one has a thing to do with this but me so if it is a cluster^%[email protected]$ :fit::fit::fit: you know who to blame...... My guess which does not count is at front of post in format I would like Why am I doing this- cause I have an auction box I did not auction and it is in my way..... Won't be here tomorrow but I sure hope for a bunch of guesses by sunday.:rofl2::rofl2:



August 6 2200 hr EST
Don't ask me why!


----------



## DKMD

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

8/14 1730

Sounds like fun... Also sounds like Tim and I are more optimistic than Mike.


----------



## The_Architect_23

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

8/13/12
1500 Hrs PST


----------



## Kevin

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

Unless we get mentioned in a high traffic blog or high profile post on a busy forum it won't happen until September. Mike's guess looks pretty good. 

My guess doesn't count for the prize, but I'll go a day after Mike on 9/22 @ 9:49 CDT, since that's the official moment of autumnal equinox for my region of NA. 

So you guys thinking it'll happen next month, I guess you'll just have to promote the site pretty dern hard to have a shot at the prize.

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## cabomhn

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

October 14th, 2:30 am .


----------



## BangleGuy

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

10/4 @ 1040 CST

Sounds like fun! Thanks for the contest Mike.


----------



## txpaulie

*RE: 1000-guess the day*



BangleGuy said:


> 10/4 @ 1040 CST
> 
> Sounds like fun! Thanks for the contest Mike.



9/29 @ 1740 CST

It'll take me that long to invent enough web ID's...:rofl2:

p


----------



## kweinert

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

9/15 - 10:00 AM


----------



## davduckman2010

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

9 / 16 1201 am the day i came to this tree filled world


----------



## LoneStar

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

10/28/2012 2200 hrs.


----------



## BarbS

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

Great idea, Mike!
I'm going long, with Lone Star: 10/29, 10am.


----------



## BassBlaster

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

9/29 1500 hours


----------



## hardtwist

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

9/18 6:35 PM CST


----------



## Dan.S.314

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

September 5th, 1100 hours MST. Sorry I need to fill myself in on these abbreviations, so what is LFRB? Cool contest. Thanks!


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

LFRB= Large flat rate box USPS 12"x12"x5 1/2 There is a thread on abreviations.


----------



## drycreek

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

10/07/2012 4:30 pm CST


----------



## Mizer

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

11/12/2012 10:00 AM


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

We are at 917 and you all have till 930 to put your guess in- Now I do not know why I picked that number but it is there. Lets get some more guess's. You new guys Get a free box of wood!!!!!!!!!!! I will be annoying everyone cause everytime this sucker comes off the front page I or someone else-HINT HINT will bump it back up til we hit 930.


----------



## LoneStar

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

The numbers are shooting up faster than I gave it credit for !


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

918


----------



## Final Strut

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

10/17 @ 11:00 AM cst


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

923 only 7 more and contest is closed


----------



## karjoe

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

10/16/2012 @ 12:00 PM


Hi, All....

My (late) mother's birthday seems as good a day as any...

Joe


----------



## justturnin

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

9/27 21:00


----------



## NYWoodturner

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

October 4th - 7:00 pm EST


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: 1000-guess the day*

LAST chance -we are at 930 today is the last day to enter.........................


----------



## The_Architect_23

lol, is there a prize for picking the day that we'd got to 930? :dash2: :lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

The_Architect_23 said:


> lol, is there a prize for picking the day that we'd got to 930? :dash2: :lolol:



SORRY!!


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> August 6 2200 hr EST
> Don't ask me why!





DKMD said:


> 8/14 1730
> 
> Sounds like fun... Also sounds like Tim and I are more optimistic than Mike.





The_Architect_23 said:


> 8/13/12
> 1500 Hrs PST




Looks like the optimists are losers. I don't think very highly of optimism. Pessimism rules. That begs the question, if a pessimist thinks that pessimism wins in the end, isn't he really a closet optimist?


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 6 2200 hr EST
> Don't ask me why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8/14 1730
> 
> Sounds like fun... Also sounds like Tim and I are more optimistic than Mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Architect_23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8/13/12
> 1500 Hrs PST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the optimists are losers. I don't think very highly of optimism. Pessimism rules. That begs the question, if a pessimist thinks that pessimism wins in the end, isn't he really a closet optimist?
Click to expand...


I think if the site had better management, it would have hit 1000 already.:zing:

:saythat::hornets:


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TimR said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 6 2200 hr EST
> Don't ask me why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8/14 1730
> 
> Sounds like fun... Also sounds like Tim and I are more optimistic than Mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Architect_23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8/13/12
> 1500 Hrs PST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the optimists are losers. I don't think very highly of optimism. Pessimism rules. That begs the question, if a pessimist thinks that pessimism wins in the end, isn't he really a closet optimist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if the site had better management, it would have hit 1000 already.:zing:
> 
> :saythat::hornets:
Click to expand...


It's all yours for the right price. I have better things to do, and I won't let just anyone have it.


----------



## Mike1950

WOW those Turners are really poor losers- if ya look back you even warned them- it was summer. I am amazed he did not join under 40 or 50 alias's probably did not think of that. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD

I'm kidding.... I kid!

I love the site(and management)... This place is fun in large part due to the folks who run it.

Besides, I spent all of my money in Waco... No way I could afford this place!:cray:

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## BangleGuy

Kevin said:


> Looks like the optimists are losers. I don't think very highly of optimism. Pessimism rules. That begs the question, if a pessimist thinks that pessimism wins in the end, isn't he really a closet optimist?



I would call my self a 'Statistical Realist' . That said, I think we will hit 1000 around mid September. So much for my guess of October 4th! Oooh, maybe I am a closet pessimist and I don't know it :rotflmao3: Where is Sigmund when you need him!


----------



## Kevin

BangleGuy said:


> Where is Sigmund when you need him!



He's in a closet somewhere pretending his mommy is stroking his ego. 


:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I'm kidding.... I kid!



David it's me that owes you the apology. I wanted to deadpan an answer then do my scroll-down thingy where I pout the smiley way down the page, but after I deadpanned my answer I forgot to do my scroll-down thingy. Didn't notice that until this morning. 

Sorry my friend, I laughed at your post - I'm not that sensitive really! 



:lolol:
(didn't forget it this time)


----------



## Mike1950

What is really going to be ironic is if my guess to get it started is right. I think I stated I cannot win. Hope so think of how much postage I would have to spend for no good!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> What is really going to be ironic is if my guess to get it started is right.



Don't worry I think I can make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## BassBlaster

Looks like 16 more to go to reach 1000 and it looks like I'm gonna miss it by a week or better. Can I change my guess now!?! Lol:blum2:


----------



## Mike1950

BassBlaster said:


> Looks like 16 more to go to reach 1000 and it looks like I'm gonna miss it by a week or better. Can I change my guess now!?! Lol:blum2:


 Sure dennis I will let you change it- Let me see- Dennis changes his guess to sept 12th 600 am 2010 Sorry you lose.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Anyone else want me to change their day. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010

im tellin ya sept 16th the day yep


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 16 more to go to reach 1000 and it looks like I'm gonna miss it by a week or better. Can I change my guess now!?! Lol:blum2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dennis I will let you change it- Let me see- Dennis changes his guess to sept 12th 600 am *2010* Sorry you lose.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Dang Mike he missed it by a couple years!

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Those of you paying close attention to the Membership count will notice we went from 985 down to 982 this a.m. This because over the past several days our webmaster Leefish and myself have had to create several test accounts to do some testing of the new registration process. 

She has really made our registration process pages and the whole process itself look very professional. She also gave the rules page a much needed face lift and it is much more readable. 

Anyway, since these were not actual members but just "dummy" accounts (someone will have fun with that one I bet :-) ) I deleted them so that the actual Members number is reflected accurately. I am not "tinkering" with the numbers just making it accurate.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Those of you paying close attention to the Membership count will notice we went from 985 down to 982 this a.m. This because over the past several days our webmaster Leefish and myself have had to create several test accounts to do some testing of the new registration process.
> 
> She has really made our registration process pages and the whole process itself look very professional. She also gave the rules page a much needed face lift and it is much more readable.
> 
> Anyway, since these were not actual members but just "dummy" accounts (someone will have fun with that one I bet :-) ) I delted them so that the actual Members number is reflected accurately. I am not "tinkering" with the numbers just making it accurate.



"DUMMY accounts" Is this a hint that I have to re register?????:fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 16 more to go to reach 1000 and it looks like I'm gonna miss it by a week or better. Can I change my guess now!?! Lol:blum2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dennis I will let you change it- Let me see- Dennis changes his guess to sept 12th 600 am *2010* Sorry you lose.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang Mike he missed it by a couple years!
> 
> :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Yes I sure cannot figure why nobody else wanted my help????????:cray::cray:


----------



## cabomhn

Did a quick calculation on this and the numbers are saying the number should be reached in about 8-9 days. I don't know what sparked my interest in calculating this but this was the best way for me to feel better about myself coming on woodbarter instead of doing my homework. :wacko1:

:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

cabomhn said:


> ...I don't know what sparked my interest in calculating this but this was the best way for me to feel better about myself coming on woodbarter instead of doing my homework. ...



Here! Here! Coming to WB *is* your daily homework young man!

:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

It looks like we could break 1000 this weekend. I think I screwed a bunch of people's guesstimation dates (including myself) by pushing the FB page forward. Sorry!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It looks like we could break 1000 this weekend. I think I screwed a bunch of people's guesstimation dates (including myself) by pushing the FB page forward. Sorry!



YOU DOG!!!!!!!!!:fit::fit::fit::fit:
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## BassBlaster

Kevin said:


> It looks like we could break 1000 this weekend. I think I screwed a bunch of people's guesstimation dates (including myself) by pushing the FB page forward. Sorry!



Yes you did!!:fit: :fit: Its for the good of the site though so I guess we wont scold you for it.


----------



## Mike1950

Dennis I thought we changed your date to 2010?????:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Of course I am kidding---- I think!!!


----------



## ozna69

Im guessing Sept 19 19:00


----------



## cabomhn

ozna69 said:


> Im guessing Sept 19 19:00



A little bit too late


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> It looks like we could break 1000 this weekend. I think I screwed a bunch of people's guesstimation dates (including myself) by pushing the FB page forward. Sorry!



That's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Mike1950

Looks like we could get 1000 today. The way I see it is Missus Rebuild at 9/14 CST and Dan.S.314 at 9/5 1100 MST are the 2 we have to watch. Please correct me if I am wrong. Looks like it is down to the kid from the Rockies or the Floridian. Won't be here most the day but good luck to both, M


----------



## Kevin

999 . . . . . . 


:no dice. more please:


----------



## Mike1950

999 looking like Zoe wins again- Start thinking about what you want- Turning wood or flat- walnut, persimmon ,sycamore-some more of that curly maple-elm..............


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 999 looking like Zoe wins again- Start thinking about what you want- Turning wood or flat- walnut, persimmon ,sycamore-some more of that curly maple-elm..............
> 
> 
> 
> This is curious...I never win stuff! Maybe my luck is changing thanks to Woodbarter?????
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won my heart
Click to expand...


Hey now No fratenizing on the blog. This kissy huggy stuff is not very woodsy!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Zoe and Joe you are very lucky-what ya got is rare!!!!!


----------



## DKMD

Missus Rebuild said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is curious...I never win stuff! Maybe my luck is changing thanks to Woodbarter?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are going to make people
Click to expand...


I didn't figure you won Rob... I kind figured he just showed up on the doorstep or maybe was set along the curb with a sign that said 'Free to a good home'...


----------



## Mike1950

Looks like we hit 1000 last night
And The WINNER IS ZOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd goes to kweinert-at least that is what I see-correct me if I am wrong. Zoe tell me what you want.


----------



## LoneStar

Joe Rebuild said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 999 looking like Zoe wins again- Start thinking about what you want- Turning wood or flat- walnut, persimmon ,sycamore-some more of that curly maple-elm..............
> 
> 
> 
> This is curious...I never win stuff! Maybe my luck is changing thanks to Woodbarter?????
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won my heart
Click to expand...



The joy of being away from home for weeks  Come home and fall in love all over again :teethlaugh:


----------



## BassBlaster

Congrats to Zoe!!!!!! Congrats to Wood Barter for reaching 1000 members!!!! WB has a great future and I'm glad to be apart of so many great people!!


----------



## Kevin

Congratulations Zoe! 

Heck yes you win. You win everyday you get to wake up and play with wood! 


:irishjig:
:irishjig::irishjig:
:irishjig:


Mike thanks for thinking of running this contest and for donating a box of wood. Three cheers for Mike! 

:way2go:


----------



## Mike1950

It was fun- thanks everyone for playing and having fun. I got something else up my sleeve coming SOON!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Missus Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we hit 1000 last night
> And The WINNER IS ZOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd goes to kweinert-at least that is what I see-correct me if I am wrong. Zoe tell me what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray Woodbarter!!! It is so wonderful to see our 'home on the internet' grow like this, adding folks who are just as great as the ones already here!
> 
> Mike, I feel a bit spoiled winning another box from you, but I can't turn it down...wood hoarders just can't pass wood over... I would love some of your beautiful walnut, as long as you have plenty to share! Thank you so much for putting on these fun contests.
> 
> Ken W, as promised, I will send you a box of what you are interested in...just let me know what you would like.
> 
> Huzzah  !
Click to expand...


Walnut it shall be.


----------



## kweinert

Missus Rebuild said:


> Ken W, as promised, I will send you a box of what you are interested in...just let me know what you would like.



Well, since my first hollow form turned out OK, I'll take something in that size so I can work on getting better.

It doesn't really matter to me what, exactly, it is that you send along but if you had any camphor that would fit the bill that'd be nice.

But I'll take whatever you want to get rid of because I know that whatever it is will be good.

Thank you.

:thanx:


----------



## kweinert

I got a very nice block in a box from Missus Rebuild the other day. Not sure exactly what it is, but one big block like that will be nice for cutting into several blanks.

Sorry for the delay in thanks - it's been a very hectic week.

Ken


----------



## kweinert

Joe Rebuild said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a very nice block in a box from Missus Rebuild the other day. Not sure exactly what it is, but one big block like that will be nice for cutting into several blanks.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in thanks - it's been a very hectic week.
> 
> Ken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smellywood Camphor
Click to expand...


I *thought* that might have been it but the smell wasn't as strong as I was expecting so I thought that maybe it was just an acquired fragrance from sitting next to some of that smellywood camphor.

Thanks for letting me know.

Ken


----------

